# Handling on Snow



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

Dear NF Guys & Girlies

I have purchased my All Season Tires last year around the same time and they still decent tread-wise. But they do handle like Crap. I lost control on snow last winter once doin 65 on the highway and just this past week i totally spun outta control..THEY ARE cheap-ass 20 bux tires from walmart. but Jeez they are supposed to be A/S. i still have stock 13inches. is there any other way to make this POS handle better. i feel like its the cars fault not the tires because i know lotta people with the same tires but they dont complain..i dont friggin know.. and does anyone here reccomend Tire Chains?? Samo, what do you think? i heard i cant put em on 13inches tires,,, true? Finally, SNOW SUCKS.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

If it's front wheel drive it's not worth crap in the snow. It's best to go with a non cheapo tire because front wheel dr. is problematic already. Tire chains are illegal in most states. They tear up asphalt or concrete.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

None the less, you have to have good tread on all 4 wheels. If you don't it will be a handling nightmare. The other thing is you need to realize the weight of your car, on the snow if your not careful this can be a big issue.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> None the less, you have to have good tread on all 4 wheels. If you don't it will be a handling nightmare. The other thing is you need to realize the weight of your car, on the snow if your not careful this can be a big issue.



The heavier the better???


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

The heavier the car is with the narrower the tire, the more it will cut through the snow, rather than riding on top... Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying to weigh your car down.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

how bout the tire PSI? 33F 29R like what the factory reccomends?


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Whatever the factory recomends.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I had Michelin ALl Seasons on my sentra last year, and they were freakin awsome. never spunout unless i wanted it to in my work parking lot. never got stuck, and never had issues with ice. only thing i hated about em, is the sidewalls roll a bit during the spring, but im a leadfoot and like turns.

I have GoodYear Infinities, this year, and i hate them. ive already spun out 2ice, and 1ce was to take out a damn mailbox. good thing it was a rubbermaid one though, and the post had rotted through, so no marks on my car cept the ones i buffed out.

oh, yah, i got my Michelins at SEARS autocenter, and i think they were $65 a pop. but worth every fscking penny.



......you could always go get some Blizzaks................you'll never have snow problems again  but, for like $130 a tire, they better be good. lol


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

i want sorta-cheap snow tires for december thru april. then i can switch back to my all season ones for the non-snow months. not 130 bux a tire though. dont want any accidents or sliding all over the road like its doin to me now.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

i have some a/s with mabye 20% tread left feels like im floating all over the road pretty fun


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

luckysperm said:


> i have some a/s with mabye 20% tread left feels like im floating all over the road pretty fun



yea pretty fun too especially after my wife panicked now she want us to move down to florida....grrrr

i wonder if driving in 1st or 2nd gear does actually help in snowy conditions.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

just toss some heavy shit in the trunk and the problems solved


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Boromir said:


> i wonder if driving in 1st or 2nd gear does actually help in snowy conditions.


i use 1st n 2nd most of the time 2nd, or i upshift to 'D' and take over drive off...at least then i have pedal respone instantly when it DOES start to slide....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I still stand by my recommendation of Yokohama Guardex K2 F720s. I've had mine in a few inches of snow and they're amazing. Plus, they're pinned for studs so if you drive on ice, you're set.

Now, any 2WD car isn't going to be great in the snow - FWD is usually better, though. And your A/S tires? No Season is more like it, I'm afraid. They're kind of a jack-of-all-trades, but they suck at all of them.

Bottom line - if you want to drive safely in the snow, get snow tires.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

took me 20 min to get up my drive way but after trial and error i found out that if i start out in 2nd gear(manual tranny) i dont get as much torque to the wheels that way they dont spin like crazy and roast whats left against the ground


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, by the way, you can get chains for 13s - my dad's old Honda had chains that fit it, as did my Sentra before I got new wheels. I dunno why chains wouldn't fit...

<-- ownz page 2


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

samo said:


> Oh, by the way, you can get chains for 13s - my dad's old Honda had chains that fit it, as did my Sentra before I got new wheels. I dunno why chains wouldn't fit...
> 
> <-- ownz page 2



u own thhe page 2 but its my thread lol 

how much of a difference the chains made on ur cars?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

If you're that worried I would just spend a few extra dollars and get some good ones, like samo recommended. I believe that was Sunday night that PA got all of that ice? It rained all day and then temperatures dropped below freezing which made for some BAD road conditions. I still have the low-pros on my car, just think how I feel.  The 13's will be back in action _very_ shortly.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

irontom said:


> If you're that worried I would just spend a few extra dollars and get some good ones, like samo recommended. I believe that was Sunday night that PA got all of that ice? It rained all day and then temperatures dropped below freezing which made for some BAD road conditions. I still have the low-pros on my car, just think how I feel.  The 13's will be back in action _very_ shortly.



dude we had 80 cars pileup that one day.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

....mmmm 80 caramel pies. lol.

who knew there was so much in the realm of tires? i found the cheapest tires availible, then went up one notch. the warrior radials, dum dum dummm!

anyway, they have pretty good grip in dry conditions and keep me stuck to the road when i drive in a manner that makes my girlfriend yell at me. (nothing exceeding the speed limit, just fast acceleration etc.) as for snow driving, i'd have to say they're better than most cars. but they are very wide because the previous owner put overly wide tires on the car. i'm not quite sure if this improves or disproves(i guess? lol) snow traction.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

65 and lost control on the highway and then the second incident. Let's see. That tells me you probably drive too fast for conditions. It doesn't make any difference how good of a tire you have on. If your driving to fast your driving to fast.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I have never had snow tires, or changed out my rims/wheels during winter. We all know Chicago/Lake Michigan region doesn't have the greatest winters. I just SLOW down, drive a little more respectable and I do just fine. 

ALTHOUGH, if I DO have do go out into a blizzard, I can always use my wife's 4WD SUV.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

There ya go Timbo. Thank you. The only reason I have snow tires on the back of my pu is that my drive way is about a 45 degree angle. Many times I don't have time to remove the snow from the hill before I leave for work at 4:30am. Other than that my wifes' front wheel drive with all season radials works just fine as long as I drive in accordance with weather conditions.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

But it, the Suburu, 'ain't' going up that hill in 6+" of snow with out a couple of tries. I don't have time for a couple of tries at 4:30am. I've got 50 minutes of driving in the snow with a bunch of stupid s.o.bs to deal with.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.snowtire.info/


----------



## luckysperm1 (Dec 24, 2004)

Timbo said:


> I have never had snow tires, or changed out my rims/wheels during winter. We all know Chicago/Lake Michigan region doesn't have the greatest winters. I just SLOW down, drive a little more respectable and I do just fine.
> 
> ALTHOUGH, if I DO have do go out into a blizzard, I can always use my wife's 4WD SUV.


timbo u get hit by the blizzard that came through wed/thurs/fri? cause i did here in indianapolis and we got a foot of snow and my a/s 20% tires did pretty good just took me a while to get up my driveway..ohh and everytime i stopped i had to rock my way out going reverse 1st gear reverse 1st gear like 200 times


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

350Z + 150 pounds of cat litter in back + snow=still can't move it,


----------



## luckysperm1 (Dec 24, 2004)

FletchSpecV said:


> 350Z + 150 pounds of cat litter in back + snow=still can't move it,


put some cats in there too lol 

damn dude is it a stick? try starting it out in 2nd/3rd less torque gets to the wheels and u can actually go at least thats the case in my 200sx...

where in indiana are u from fletch


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

luckysperm1 said:


> timbo u get hit by the blizzard that came through wed/thurs/fri? cause i did here in indianapolis and we got a foot of snow and my a/s 20% tires did pretty good just took me a while to get up my driveway..ohh and everytime i stopped i had to rock my way out going reverse 1st gear reverse 1st gear like 200 times


NOPE!! I'm up near Wisconsin....we didn't get ANYTHING.


----------



## luckysperm1 (Dec 24, 2004)

Timbo said:


> NOPE!! I'm up near Wisconsin....we didn't get ANYTHING.


sucks to be you!!!jk im havin so much fun in my neighborhood..but im sure come summer im going to need a new e-brake


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

I rest my case.


----------

